# Viper Alarm 350HV wont reprogram remotes



## empresive

Hello,

Im hoping someone here can help me out with a major problem im having with a viper alarm 350HV. The alarm came with my chevy taho truck when i bought it so it has no warrenty for it. My problem is, when try to reprogram the default remotes after replacing the batteries in them.

I did all the steps correctly to reprogram them, but it just wont reprogram the remotes at all. I enter the programing mode and everything and even tried to set the remotes back to default by pressing the valet button 8 times and hold on the 9th time and the LED light blinks 8 times and i press the lock and unlock button and the LED will flash 8 times but then thats all i get before it exites out of the programing mode. I tried to delete all remotes and everything but no luck.

I have the manual for it and did everything i can think of from pulling the power fuse, disconnect the brain all together for 5, 10 minutes even over night and even days and no luck. I have been able to press the lock/unlock button over and over as you would to resync it and after awhile it locks and activates the alarm but when pressing it again to unlock and disarm it doesnt respond. I took it to a viper dealer and all they want is to make money off of me by saying i need new remotes, i said i dont think so then they say oh you need to change the battery and so i did in both remotes but nothing.

I took it back and then they want to put a new one in for $400 but other then that they cant get it to reprogram either even with the bitwriter.

I been on this issue for 3 months determiend to get it working again but so far i got no were.

Is there anyone here who could help me out, cause i cant get it to learn the remotes again, it acts like it doesnt stay programed, like it will resync the remotes but then goes out of sync again right after.


Please if anyone can help me with this stupid alarm would be so great.


----------



## lcurle

are you letting the programming button up after the 9th time, your not suppose to hold it, only until the LED starts to blink, then you relesae it and programm.


----------



## empresive

:sigh: Im not sure, the steps i do are...

Open door, and turn key to the on position, then i press the valet button 8 times for standerd defualt factory settings and then i press it one more time and hold it, and then it chirps 8 times and then after it chirps 8 times the LED blinks 8 times, while still holding the valet button in after it blinks 8 times i press the lock/unlock button on remote while still holding the valet button in which then the LED will blink another 8 times but no chirps after and then it just exits out of the programming mode. 

Am i not doing it correctly, man i going to feeling so dumb if im not doing it right lol so do i release the valet button after it blinks 8 times then press the lock/unlock on the remote without holding the valet button in still?


Ok, i just tried it again doing these steps...

Open door, and turn key to the on position and then i press the valet button 8 times and hold on the 9th it chirps 8 times and the LED blinks 8 times, then i released valet and it just stops the programing mode, even tried it while holding valet in and press lock/unlock and then it starts to blink 8 times which normally i release button and still nothing. Its just weird cause the alarm still seems to work just fine it just doesnt want to learn the remotes again. I know the remotes are good cause they came with the alarm as the deafult remotes and besides that i been using them with it for a year till it started to stop working but normally i would end up using it out of rage cause the battery was going dead in the remote but i would just get closer and keep hitting the lock/unlock button and it would start working again.


Im just about to rip the damn thing out, been playing with it for 3 months and just starting to feel like im wasting my time with it.


----------



## lcurle

I dont deal Viper alarms so Im not sure on the exact procedure. The Autopage alarms require us to release after holding to stay in programming mode.


----------

